# tough time..



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Had a hard trip, first the airforce restricted the area I was planning to fish, then when I got to a spot closer in my GPS lost connection, luckily a charter boat came up and when he left I went over and marked fish on the spot and anchored up, then the dolphins showed up. Managed to bring some fish home even though things got messed up, it was just me and my girlfriend so I wasn't on a fish killing mission like normal anyway. Is there somewhere I can see when and where the air force is closing off, this is one of many trips I've had to change when I'm already out on the water. 










The good news is I took my new boat home yesterday and will have brand new electronics on it by this weekend. Hopefully will have some blood on it next week.


----------



## Talon1 FE (May 23, 2009)

Did you head east out of the pass ? I know there is a restricted area out there, but it is about 20 miles off shore. As far as finding out if the area is closed off, I will ask when I go to work Monday morning.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

they do tests in water only 5 or so miles on out some days during the week. They are only restricted certain times.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

The season on Trigger fish just closed btw...


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

not for recreational fisherman in state waters....


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

bigrick said:


> not for recreational fisherman in state waters....


 really? didnt know this. thanks for sharing


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Call Eglin public affairs. I remember reading something about a ground to air kill test happening. See a "poof" in the sky?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Notice to Mariners on closures too.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

trigger only closed in Fed waters as of now.... Nice new boat there bigrick.. really like the blue color and the hard top.... if ya all do not fish this weekend we will be at norriaga point on Sun.. Stop bye and say hi.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet boat and let me know how you like the ride!!!


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice ride bigrick!!!!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks, got it cleaned up and the GPS/FF installed. Plan on taking a family cruise out to destin tomorrow, not sure if we're stopping at crab island or noriega but if you see me say hello.


----------

